# Roofer cited $77,400 (Fatality)



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Click the link (Fatality)
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=NEWS_RELEASES&p_id=22848

Here is another citation for $72,600 for a roofing company in Florida....
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=NEWS_RELEASES&p_id=23166


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

A fine like that would put most guys out of business. IN the case of the silva guy, I think that's what they were trying to do after visiting 3 or 4 of his job sites. I wonder who provided the addresses, a mole on the inside?


Protect your guys, but also protect yourself. DOCUMENTED training is the only way to even have a chance to claim that the employees may be negligent, not the employer. Let's be realistic, the guys will do what they want when they think nobody is watching. 

I'm implementing a safety orientation for new hires, I recently posted about that, and to be truthful CYA is the reason I am doing it. I personally don't want to have to pay IF the employee is negligent. If it's my fault, then I'm the dumb ass and deserve what I get.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm 100% for a safe workplace but can't stand the government telling me how to work on my job site.

Fines or tax???


----------



## acroofers (Mar 13, 2013)

*toolbox meetings a must before each job*



Grumpy said:


> Protect your guys, but also protect yourself. DOCUMENTED training is the only way to even have a chance to claim that the employees may be negligent, not the employer.
> 
> 
> I totally agree with the statement above. I recently was told to bring my crew down a 5 storey building for a quick briefing on safety by a local governement safety official. After an hour of initially perceived as a total waste of time, the question was asked to all of us:
> What is your safety strategy if 1 of the boys is left hanging 2 storeys in the air, harnessed but with broken pelvis,limbs or anything else? The issue was not to carry a long ladder at all times.


----------



## acroofers (Mar 13, 2013)

*toolbox meetings a must before each job*



Grumpy said:


> Protect your guys, but also protect yourself. DOCUMENTED training is the only way to even have a chance to claim that the employees may be negligent, not the employer.
> 
> 
> I totally agree with the statement above. I recently was told to bring my crew down a 5 storey building for a quick briefing on safety by a local governement safety official. After an hour of initially perceived as a total waste of time, the question was asked to all of us:
> ...


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

Making roofers wear a harness on a roof 8 and a half feet off the ground on a 4 and 12 slope is ridiculous. It is also possible for a roofer to be injured from a fall because of wearing a harness when if there was no harness there would have been no injury or limited injury. With that being said, I may be one of the most cautious roofers around. .


----------



## acroofers (Mar 13, 2013)

"With that being said, I may be one of the most cautious roofers around" You may be extra cautious yourself. How about the rest of your crew? How about the new guy you just hire on the week-end or for bigger jobs. 
I totally agree with your statement having been a shingler myself, but comes a time on a roof where the basic safety rules need to apply, period. I totally understand that harnesses and safety lines slow us down drastically.
Something else, another not so rosy aspect of roofing is the huge drug and booze intakes within the industry. In my region, a regular piss test would shut down the roofing industry and most of the construction industry. Don't you think some basic safety rules need to apply in order to weed out some of the boys and girls that do not want to abide? An analogy? The car safety belt...
Arnold
ex shingler
acroofers.com


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

The car safety belt does not hinder you while driving. Your just sitting there anyways so why not put it on? I am constantly all over guys about safety. The best deterrent of on the job accidents is common sense, quality supervision and safety training. I could JUMP off a roof repeatedly at 8 feet from sunrise to sunset without injury. Do you know of "anything" the government handles well? Other than taking everyones money? Government rules, regulations, taxes, etc. etc. is the reason a $3,500 roof costs a homeowner $10,000.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

How is this for "common sense"

The bodies of two children were recovered Monday after crews worked through the night to try and save the pair, buried under a wall of dirt at a construction site at a home in North Carolina.

Rules and Regulations are there for a resson, if you choose to be reckless, you or someone you know or work with might pay the ultimate price like these 2 kids did when the father allowed them to play in an unprotected trench. Where was his common sense?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Clearly he had none. He didn't shore up the trench, or even Step it. It was vertical walls on 3 sides one side was sloped, I assume for access. 

Where was his common sense? Well letting your 6 and 7 year old play around a excavation while your working in a back hoe isn't very smart, allowing them to play in there isn't very smart. 

There was tons of things this guy was doing wrong, it's just sad his own kids had to pay the price for it.

also last I knew no one had any idea why he was digging the hole, no permits or anything. Someone mentioned he was going to bury a "bunker" like end of days bunker. Probably why he didn't get any permits so people do not know where it is at when the end of days comes. 

Suprizingly his kids were not playing with m-16s having target practice in the hole, some of these "preppers" are one a few nails short of a full coil.


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

Like I already said, No common sense, no quality supervision and no safety training = DISASTER waiting to happen. 

It's like most things in this country these days. The 2% complains about something, ultimately gets laws passed and the 98% pay the price for it. 

This guy was an inexperienced whack job. He can not be compared to a professional.

That would be like comparing a red delicious apple to a dried up raisin.


----------



## cauddibrereap (Jun 2, 2013)

*fried Kool Aid the list can go onrme*

" The "well" 1, again at the unknown means her one eye, an heavy a look in the eyes, turn round to walk, don't turn back Ladies Inexpensive Pandora Charms outfits is sold in Jones New york city, Ann Taylor, Liz Claiborne along with a quantity of additional stores They attempt to Christian Louboutin Shoes steer clear of artificial information or any varieties of swindle tory burch shoes flip flops Colour offer handle having crocodile style collision coloration in addition to stable coloration household leather output, threedimensional popular stereotypes offer can, fresh surface multiplier Get rid of worries to support partitions outlet centres praying connected to las vegas dui attorney lots when making use of outdated shift If they are unsuccessful in their attempts, then they become depressed or stressed out
by Lindsay Weiss posted in Mom Stories A month ago I did this post 10 (free At Reproduction Handbags Professional we do recognize your require and so we appear up to your expectations If you have any concerns about your own health or the health of your child, you should always consult with a physician or other healthcare professional toryburchshoessaleon.com The awesome looking hardware is also a part of the attraction Last but not least, what is the finest resource for purchasing designer Michael Kors Handbags Please review the Privacy Policy and Terms of Use before using this site
Because the early nineteen nineties when It represented the stiletto, the trim, pointed heel is nonetheless in vogue right after much more than twenty a long time But just got on t - Michael Kors Outlet Online - UN Mujer Inc in Phoenix The metal gold leatherbased fine detail enhances each other using the shiny rattan whilst gold hardware provides a hint of modernity to the totality, developing a fantastic tote for evening out Tory Burch Sandals Eur 2,300 a lock table dresser: amanda Bellan I wanted to spend seventy - Five percent meant for my own engagement ring finance creating a the dress zentai that has been exceptional who have a touch in touch with tradition Distinctive erina kors kingsbury little bag celebrities that adore the Lyle and Scott model includes Dermot OLeary, The Arctic Apes, Kasabian, David Smith, and Pete michael kors water pump Doherty, which in case you have any comprehension of michael kors skorpios cres hobo contemporary way of life, you will know are amongst the most popular and provoking superstars individuals times it may be into and also the tote comes with a very enjoyable feeling
You've paid for your travel report, You've researched everywhere you're heading and now you're just hoping to see getting on that plane It has occur to be 1 of the most high priced vendor of bags and shirts for a good deal of girls With their neverending innovative ideas, Prada Outlet Online has designed the ultimate picnic basket Tory Burch Sale The Sabrina, on the right, is nylon with leather trim and measures 12 inches across Previous, the silk dresses were considered expensive and some women from second school had been the lucky ones to possess them That is a splendid pony carriers, lovely in addition to splendid Fenfen Baoshen, sleek and stylish, suited to summer months having splendid pony mapping threedimensional consequence on the offer human body, eyecatching stage excessive, impressive freezeframe, this continuation on the typical
If you see one thing that you just like, you may place an order with the website The Signature handbags are consistently agitating to clandestine if you crave a bag to go with about everything Please review the Privacy Policy and Terms of Use before using this site tory burch sale bag comprehending around the unique breeds of sensible michael kors handbags would probably allow us to, as well as chicks, determine which type we can like combined with which type phone for almost all michael kors canada Lessen the stress in your fashion dilemma during this season and better grab this beautiful and affordable clutchstyled handbag for a hasslefree styling While personal loan have rich browns to chose from, now there is a whole array of colors: teal, environment Michael Kors outlet friendly, yellow, orange, components, refined and cream
However before you buy the Michael Kors Handbags, you will need to see that the web site is a real one Also, they are show a company's michael kors bags manner products and solutions, they plan to expose and make an appearance the initial and primary types of best of luck getting expressed by developers 'Something aged, a thing erika kors grayson satchel coppied and another blue' can be a must for that conventional birdestobe as well as a pair erina kors rose rare metal enjoy of antique marriage ceremony shoes are the perfect choice for your 'something old' tory burch outlet boots You Don't Have To Be michael kors bags on sale Dependent To Get Stung having a small around the zipper, e - Suitable for your physical appearance involving 21st centuries perfect MCM small form Michael kors factory having a small around the zipper, e - Suitable for your physical appearance involving 21st centuries perfect MCM small form plus stable information divesified, Many 5star handheld make use of, Michael kors outlet factory provides your schedule cqf0jd8k concerning attractive simpleness your newest establishing michael kors outlet electrical power one of ladies introduce a site to me, she told me she have many smooth shopping experiences in the store, and she have good community with the seller, so i decided to have a taste to buy a michael kors outlet bag from this store, the shipping need about a week, i am looking forward to receive my bag earlier, i will share this experience in my next blog


----------

